# Finished Build!



## Noobcomputermaker (Aug 3, 2006)

Ok I started off not knowing what I was doing when everything came. But you guys some how managed to help me build a computer lol. I took some picks for you guys to see it. Hope you like it  :  )


lol one question: after im down to only one red light under debug which means there is no os installed do i install os then do bios or do i go to bios somehow then os. 

thanks
hope u like it!

http://s85.photobucket.com/albums/k67/noobcomputermaker/


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (Aug 3, 2006)

ok maybe my build isnt finished yet. I just realized where you take the jumper off of the hard drive which changes it from 1.5 gb/s to 3 gb/s there is nothing plugged in there! so how does it change anything? i have the hard drive power and sata cable plugged into it but i dont know what goes into the jumper one


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Aug 3, 2006)

the jumper just connects two pins if you want them to be connected (shorted). you don't have to plug anything into where the jumper options are to have 3GB/s enabled


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (Aug 3, 2006)

oh ok good, do u like my pics?

So what do i do know install xp or get into bios? (how)?


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Aug 3, 2006)

Nice man, I'm glad I was able to help you(I hope I was of help to you). Anyways, there'll always be one red LED when you're in the BIOS, but once you start loading Windows, the red LED will disappear, and there should be one yellow-orange LED on the bottom and another by the RAM.

Great Job on the build!

EDIT:I also noticed that you placed your Gigabyte NV 7600GT on the bottom PCI Express Slot, you're only getting X2 instead of X16 bandwidth, which will limit your performance, so either move the jumpers down so you have X8, or move the video card to the top PCI Express slot so you get X16. X8 doesn't limit your card at all.


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (Aug 3, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:
			
		

> Nice man, I'm glad I was able to help you(I hope I was of help to you). Anyways, there'll always be one red LED when you're in the BIOS, but once you start loading Windows, the red LED will disappear, and there should be one yellow-orange LED on the bottom and another by the RAM.
> 
> Great Job on the build!
> 
> EDIT:I also noticed that you placed your Gigabyte NV 7600GT on the bottom PCI Express Slot, you're only getting X2 instead of X16 bandwidth, which will limit your performance, so either move the jumpers down so you have X8, or move the video card to the top PCI Express slot so you get X16. X8 doesn't limit your card at all.




I have it on the second pci express card so i should move it up one?


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (Aug 3, 2006)

also i can really use someones help in BIOS i have no idea what to do in there


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (Aug 3, 2006)

i also noticed my power leds on the front of my case arent working and they are plugged into the mobo.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Aug 3, 2006)

Either move all of the jumper blocks in between them to the bottom, or move it(Vid. Card) up one...right now you're only getting X2 Bandwidth, which is limiting because you should be getting X16 Bandwidth if you move it up one. 

Don't do anything in the BIOS right now, since you're only getting started. There shouldn't be anything you need to change in the BIOS until you have everything setup up(have what ever you need installed etc...) Do you have Windows installed yet?

Even though your front LEDs aren't working, can you turn it on from the front of the case?


----------



## pt (Aug 3, 2006)

Nice computer, too bad the case doesn't have an acrylic window, put it in a case mod gallery


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (Aug 3, 2006)

yes i can turn it on from the front how do i fix the led issue? i have them plugged in


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (Aug 3, 2006)

ok so i dont need to go into bios at all to tell it to boot os from disc and to find my hdd. it will do that automatically?


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Aug 3, 2006)

Do you know where it says "HDD LED" and "PWR LED"? Turn those upside down...that's what I did for it to work because I had the same issue.



			
				Noobcomputermaker said:
			
		

> ok so i dont need to go into bios at all to tell it to boot os from disc and to find my hdd. it will do that automatically?


EDITo you have a splash screen? When you turn it on does it have the screen saying DFI LanParty?


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (Aug 3, 2006)

so i dont need to do anything in bios like boot os from cd rom or configure my hdd? does it do it automatically do it?


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Aug 3, 2006)

everything looks moderately clean, which is great!

you shouldn't need to do anything in your bios yet.  your mobo is probably set default like floppy-->hdd-->dvd/cd, and because your hdd is blank, and you shouldn't have anything in your floppy, you're set

the os install is pretty straightforward once everything is plugged in.


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (Aug 3, 2006)

i dont have a floppy


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (Aug 3, 2006)

any idea on how to fix the leads?


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Aug 3, 2006)

What leads?

Did you install Windows yet?


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (Aug 3, 2006)

i mean leds lol. my front hdd and power leds arent lighting up and they are plugged into the mobo


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Aug 3, 2006)

Did you even read my previous post? I already answered it.


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (Aug 3, 2006)

oh sry didnt see that, also i dont know if this has anything to do with it but u know how u plug them into those little rods sticking up will between my speaker plug in and my others there is 1 probe sticking up and the same to the very end right


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Aug 3, 2006)

That's right...it's how mine is.

Did you install Windows yet? Please answer...


----------



## zekrahminator (Aug 3, 2006)

Hooray you got it to work! . I'm glad you got it to work, my article isn't going to be ready for another day at least. Making an article is alot harder then you think guys! But at least I can go to bed with confidence that I'm working really hard and doing a good job (I should have more of this type of enthusiasm when I'm at school, I might actually get good grades lol).


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (Aug 3, 2006)

i will install windows xp now that u helped me fix the problem, one question, does it matter which way the power and reset switch are facing? cause they wrk both ways


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Aug 3, 2006)

No it doesn't.

Do you have a splash screen? Does it say the DFI logo when you turn it on?


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (Aug 3, 2006)

i just power on with the xp cd in right?


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (Aug 3, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:
			
		

> No it doesn't.
> 
> Do you have a splash screen? Does it say the DFI logo when you turn it on?



yes


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Aug 3, 2006)

Ok, turn on the comp, out the CD in. Turn it off. Then turn it on again, when the DFI SplashScreen shows up, press the "ESC" key, and keep pressing it. It enables you to boot from a CD.


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (Aug 3, 2006)

nothing hapened


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (Aug 3, 2006)

dont i have to set bios to boot from cd rom or something?


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Aug 3, 2006)

What do you mean?


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (Aug 3, 2006)

got it to work


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Aug 3, 2006)

Ok...good. How's it going now?


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (Aug 3, 2006)

when it says to select a unpartioned space do i partion it?


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (Aug 3, 2006)

do i press enter and set up windows xp on selected item

or do i press c and create a partion in the unpartioned space?


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (Aug 3, 2006)

anyone?


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Aug 3, 2006)

Are you planning on using any other operating systems?


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (Aug 3, 2006)

no


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Aug 3, 2006)

Choose Setup on this hard drive, don't create a partition.


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (Aug 3, 2006)

ok


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (Aug 3, 2006)

do i choose 

Format the partition using the ntfs file system (quick
or format the partition using the ntfs file system
?


----------



## pt (Aug 3, 2006)

depends if you want one partition or various
related to a post a bit above, when i wrote this no one had answered, sry


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Aug 3, 2006)

Choose quick.


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (Aug 3, 2006)

windows will load without the cd in right? like it wont try to boot from disc everytime right?


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Aug 3, 2006)

Yeah


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (Aug 3, 2006)

ok i noticed in my bios it has first boot device removable second boot device hard disk and thrid boot device cdrom is that normal?


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (Aug 3, 2006)

also how do i go into safe mood?


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (Aug 3, 2006)

when my computer turn on i cant move my mouse


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Aug 3, 2006)

Is your mouse USB?


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (Aug 3, 2006)

i noticed in my bios the usb key board support was disabled i enabled it but that dosent fix my mouse becasue its not in a usb it plugs in the mouse spot


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (Aug 3, 2006)

do i have to install drivers in safe mood? and if so how do i get into safe mode?


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Aug 3, 2006)

Hmm...that's wierd, if it's not USB, it should work without drivers.


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (Aug 3, 2006)

help!


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (Aug 3, 2006)

also when my computer starts it shows all the stuff like data pool or something before windows xp comes up. any idea how to get my mouse to work??


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Aug 3, 2006)

All of that is normal, try another mouse.


----------



## pt (Aug 3, 2006)

try another mouse and check if you put it into the right spot, you don't have to install driver in safe mod


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Aug 3, 2006)

pt, like my Avatar?


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (Aug 3, 2006)

it works...but the bad part is it works in the usb drive so does that mean my mouse port is broken?????


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (Aug 3, 2006)

tried a different mouse in the mouse port didnt work, if its f*cking broken after all of this. omg


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (Aug 3, 2006)

any advice?


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (Aug 3, 2006)

it cant be broken, when i plug my mouse in its laser, it lights up so it works but my mouse cant move


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (Aug 3, 2006)

no one can help great


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (Aug 3, 2006)

ill just die now


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (Aug 3, 2006)

please somebody help im begging u poeple


----------



## WarEagleAU (Aug 3, 2006)

That sure is a weird problem noob. If it works with the USB one, I would just use that for now, it wont hurt anything not having it work. What kind of mouse are you using? Perhaps a bios update may fix it, or a chipset update mebbe.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Aug 3, 2006)

Also, with the LED for the laser lighting up, its getting power, so the port has to be working. I still think an update (either bios, chipset or driver for your mouse) should fix it.


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (Aug 3, 2006)

it wont hurt anything not having it work. its brand new lol. please help me!!! when i plug my mouse in the mouse port my mouse lights up but it wont move


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Aug 3, 2006)

Try a USB mouse first at the meantime.


----------



## pt (Aug 3, 2006)

Noobcomputermaker said:
			
		

> please somebody help im begging u poeple



I was about to get some sleep, it's 4 on the morning here but i will probabily wake at 2pm anyways so no problem
Noob have you gone to the Hospital?  , if not read this:

If you can't get other mouse to work, check Bios to see if something is wrong like the mouse port turned off, or some other thing, besides that i think you can start a RMA

for AZN: The Avatar is pretty cool, i'm not much a sports guy, except BTT, but that is one i would like to do, where was that photo taken


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (Aug 3, 2006)

will can it be disabled in the bios? if it was broken my moues wouldnt light up right?


----------



## WarEagleAU (Aug 3, 2006)

If its disabled, it would mean that your mouse wont be recognized by windows. Power will still go to the mouse, tho.


::WOOT:: 200 Posts ::does electric slide::


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Aug 3, 2006)

pt said:
			
		

> I was about to get some sleep, it's 4 on the morning here but i will probabily wake at 2pm anyways so no problem
> Noob have you gone to the Hospital?  , if not read this:
> 
> If you can't get other mouse to work, check Bios to see if something is wrong like the mouse port turned off, or some other thing, besides that i think you can start a RMA
> ...


My photo wouldn't load, so I got a similar one from the net. I'll try to post mine. I'm a 1st Degree Black Belt, soon to be 2nd Degree!


----------



## WarEagleAU (Aug 3, 2006)

Also, if it was broken, yes, no power would go to the MOUSE port on the back. I would hope nothing is crossed by the port or nothing shorted it out ::frown:: (IMHO, I dont think it is shorted out, but you have to consider all facts seeing as you just put it together)

 On a side note, beautiful build noob. Loved the pictures and all that. Loved the blue led fans. Wiring and routing is nice. ::applaud:: very well done.


----------



## drade (Aug 3, 2006)

Sorry I Wasnt there to help today (hung out with hunnys) but im so glad i reccomended this build to you, looks like I made you very happy, and im glad the fellow TPU members helped out, and also I did. Congrats.


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (Aug 3, 2006)

if it is i wont be able to handle it. would i have to unplug everything that came with the mobo or just send the mobo back

i cant believe im talking about sending it back ill have to take the heatsink off omg. just my day.


----------



## drade (Aug 3, 2006)

Hmm... Sure your put your cables (to connect led's to mobo) right, there is a plus and a minus, make sure that the case manual and mobo manual show how to do it right.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Aug 3, 2006)

Use another mouse. I can't believe you're going to return it because of a mouse. Something so little. If your mouse is recieving power, there shouldn't be anything wrong. Check your options in the BIOS.


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (Aug 3, 2006)

omg i tried re installing and now i have two windows how do i make only one?


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Aug 3, 2006)

Clear the hard drive, it gives you an option to delete the previous one.


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (Aug 3, 2006)

i think im screwed because i tried to delete it and it said it could not delete it becaue there were setup files on it


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Aug 3, 2006)

It's not that hard N00b. Put the Windows XP CD back in, boot from it, and it'll go to the installation screen, and it'll give you an option to creat a partition, or delete partition or hard drive. Delete the other partitions and make sure nothing is on the hard drive. Then install XP again.


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (Aug 3, 2006)

Is there a bios default settings i can go to?


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Aug 3, 2006)

Why would you need the BIOS?


----------



## WarEagleAU (Aug 3, 2006)

Or you could just reformat your hard drive and do a clean install ::haha::

He may want to go to the bios and try to fix his mouse.


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (Aug 3, 2006)

why does this have to happen to me. how can i fix the mouse issue. the moues lights up. if its a bios update how do i update the bios


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Aug 3, 2006)

It's just confusing me, one time he's talking about the mouse, then Windows, then mouse again. He needs to be more specific.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Aug 3, 2006)

Use another mouse for the time being! Then update to the lates BIOS, but you have to use a mouse that works first.


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (Aug 3, 2006)

ok im going to kill my computer i cant go on it now ever!!! i cant get onto it now because its going through installing xp but in the middle of it this message comes up that says insert the compact disc labled nvidia network bus instllation disc #1 in ur cd rom drive then click ok i dont have that omg. im permantley screwed


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Aug 3, 2006)

hey, remember when poge or infrared or w1zzard, some admin, was britney?


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Aug 3, 2006)

What are you talking about mustang? Are you high?


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (Aug 3, 2006)

ok its wrking now its installing. the whole mouse issue just bugs the hell out of me cause my mouse lights up. i dont have a good usb mouse i can use right now i only have this tiny one for labtops ill use it if it fixes the other mouse issue


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Aug 3, 2006)

I said many times repeatedly earlier that you should use a USB mouse that works for the time being, not permanent. Only until you fix the problem.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Aug 3, 2006)

Personally I prefer a usb mouse. I dont use one on my compaq, because the mouse came free with it, but I would still use a laser usb mouse. DFI, once you get it up and running with windows, should have a software BIOS update with the utilities and software disC you got. Once you get everything up and running, update windows with the 300 security fixes updates and stuff, just use the DFI bios update utility. That should handle it for you. Also, you could look on DFI's website to update your chipset drivers (or again, use DFIs update software) If that dont fix it, try updating your mouse driver (which windows should take care of, so I dont know what Im saying). good luck


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Aug 3, 2006)

I like USB better too. I have a Logitech G5 Laser, best mouse ever. I was able to use this mouse from first boot too, no problems.


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (Aug 3, 2006)

another issue is that it isnt connecting to the internet. i think thatas because i need to install drivers though.


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (Aug 3, 2006)

How do you tell if you have more than one os on ur system through windows?


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Aug 3, 2006)

Noobcomputermaker said:
			
		

> another issue is that it isnt connecting to the internet. i think thatas because i need to install drivers though.


Yeah you need to install drivers on the CD first.

If you installed Windows and it was just one drive showing and it's empty, then you have one OS. And when you finished installing Windows and it didn't ask you to dual-boot, then you only have one OS.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Aug 3, 2006)

Wait a minute, it wont connect to the internet? Are you using Broadband (t3, t1, cable, dsl, satellite) or are you using dial up? With Windows installed, it should connect to the internet (hell, even the lan drivers should work that come with windows) well, wait, I could be wrong...though, Ive never had that problem of Ethernet drivers on my MSI K8N Neo2 Platinum. When I format and reinstall windows, I connect to the internet instantly. ::Chin::


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Aug 3, 2006)

You have to install drivers first, especially with GB LAN.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Aug 3, 2006)

Hmm, strange mine must be different, after all, its an older MOBO ::haha::


----------



## WarEagleAU (Aug 3, 2006)

So noob, whats the progress?


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Aug 3, 2006)

I'm gonna be playing Guild Wars for a bit, so later.


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (Aug 3, 2006)

im installing drives


----------



## drade (Aug 3, 2006)

Thats good, You should of signed on AIM tonight.... around 10 Noob... I got back pretty early from were I was at, I could of helped you pretty well quickly, But gladly AZN and those other people helped you, I hope this Rig I picked out for you makes you very happy... We spent weeks trying to make it and now its driver time, Keep Us Updated.


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (Aug 3, 2006)

i dont know what im going to do do i dont know how to hook up sound either because the one in the back is for like surroun sound


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Aug 3, 2006)

Drade, how's you DFI going? My memory is really needing alot of voltage(over 3.2v) because it's Winbond CH-5, and I don't have cooling for my memory so I don't want to risk high voltages...so I'm settling with a divider...when I get liquid cooling, I might try out my Athlon 64 3200+ @ 1.7v...yeah, 1.7v!


----------



## WarEagleAU (Aug 3, 2006)

What is the thing around the back thats for surround sound? You got you a Sound Blaster X Fi or Audigy 2 ZS?

::is currently playing Ogre Battle 64 on his Project 64 1.6 Emulator::


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (Aug 3, 2006)

i hope the whole section in the back of the mobo isnt broken, cause i dont know why i cant get on the internet. and the audio on the back dosent work but then again i dont know which one to plug it into. i plugged it into the one that says center because there isnt just a plain god damn speakers plug. im going to bed im no longer dealing with this shit tonight


----------



## drade (Aug 3, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:
			
		

> Drade, how's you DFI going? My memory is really needing alot of voltage(over 3.2v) because it's Winbond CH-5, and I don't have cooling for my memory so I don't want to risk high voltages...so I'm settling with a divider...when I get liquid cooling, I might try out my Athlon 64 3200+ @ 1.7v...yeah, 1.7v!



Meh the memory is ok on the voltages.....Its gonna be a sick oc, the card is doing well, this thing runs Hella cool, Im gonna OC it when Im finally Home for about an hour or two.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Aug 3, 2006)

You have color coded speaker inputs. For your speaks (assuming, like my creatives) you have color coded speaker input cables coming from your subwoofer. What would suck is, if it is the whole back that is fried, you have to RMA it after all that work. If it is though, Newegg rocks with RMAs and is quick.


----------



## drade (Aug 3, 2006)

Sign on AIM if your not going to bed now.....There are two lan things (ethernet ports) try the top, or the bottom...


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Aug 3, 2006)

drade said:
			
		

> Meh the memory is ok on the voltages.....Its gonna be a sick oc, the card is doing well, this thing runs Hella cool, Im gonna OC it when Im finally Home for about an hour or two.


The thing is, it requires 3.0-3.2v to run at stock 200Mhz 2-3-3-6 1T, becaus it's CH-5...but to overclock maybe 3.4-3.5v.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Aug 3, 2006)

::wonders what happened to playing guild wars:: ::makes a note that he is jealous he doesnt have guild wars he can play ::


----------



## drade (Aug 3, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:
			
		

> The thing is, it requires 3.0-3.2v to run at stock 200Mhz 2-3-3-6 1T, becaus it's CH-5...but to overclock maybe 3.4-3.5v.



Yea Usually around there..... But People just seem to tweak bios well on some of these sli-dr. sli-d mobos, to get higher oc's......Its crazy..I mean im not a big OCER, but these mobos have so many tweaks I love it.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Aug 3, 2006)

ok, Im gonna have to get me one of those DFI boards. Are the DFI UDX200 (RDX200) the same way?


----------



## drade (Aug 3, 2006)

WarEagleAU said:
			
		

> ok, Im gonna have to get me one of those DFI boards. Are the DFI UDX200 (RDX200) the same way?




Seems like it, ATI crossfire board right? Seems like it has great tweaks dude, I mean most dfi boards are amazing...IMO, the only issue I have is the chipset fans.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Aug 3, 2006)

Yeah


----------



## drade (Aug 3, 2006)

WarEagleAU said:
			
		

> Yeah



You gonna go crossfire?


----------



## WarEagleAU (Aug 3, 2006)

Well not really now, but maybe in the future when the cards come down. I would do the SLI setup ( I really need just one sli pcie 16 slot, but ATI doesnt have a single slot setup like that) I could do the NFORCE way, but those boards are waaaaay too high.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Aug 3, 2006)

Drade, you know that the DFI LanParty nF4 Ultra-D, SLI-D, SLI-DR, they all have the same BIOS right, so they overclock the same? You know that...right?


----------



## drade (Aug 3, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:
			
		

> Drade, you know that the DFI LanParty nF4 Ultra-D, SLI-D, SLI-DR, they all have the same BIOS right, so they overclock the same? You know that...right?




Of course, Sorry Im not very good at explaining, I have chafe, Blisters, and terrible sunburn.... Thats what happens when you spend it with a girl you want, pays of in the end.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Aug 3, 2006)

::high Five Drade::


----------



## drade (Aug 3, 2006)

WarEagleAU said:
			
		

> ::high Five Drade::



 Hard effort, but first day with a girl, talk alot with her, walk with her, swim with her, the next thing you know it she wants to hang out again


----------



## WarEagleAU (Aug 3, 2006)

This is true. Woman love a listener. Well, Im married now (got maried May 12th, so my partying days are done). But, I used to get in good with the parents, parents loved me, daughters loved me, it was gravy ::ahh the good ole days::


----------



## drade (Aug 3, 2006)

WarEagleAU said:
			
		

> This is true. Woman love a listener. Well, Im married now (got maried May 12th, so my partying days are done). But, I used to get in good with the parents, parents loved me, daughters loved me, it was gravy ::ahh the good ole days::



Yess, the young age man, I love it, Im friends with all parents, they always love when I come over, good way to show your rep, gotta get respect from the dads more then some of those moms man...


----------



## WarEagleAU (Aug 3, 2006)

This is true. I used to go in and make myself at home, parents would laugh and love it. Respect with the yes ma'ams and no ma'ams (customary here in the south) it was so cool. Heck, even some of the moms (single and married) liked me ::cough:: Anywho, sorry to get off the subject


----------



## drade (Aug 3, 2006)

Yes sorry all, just get carried away talking about that crap... Alright Noob when you sign on tpu or whatever tomorow, tell us whats up, take a break, get some sleep, take a crap....Wake up and relax and tell us whats happening.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Aug 3, 2006)

::Nods:: Agreed. Ill be back in the AM (or PM, depending on when I go to bed tonight) Goodnight Neverland! ::muhahaha::


----------



## pt (Aug 3, 2006)

Look like i'm the first getting here, noob when you get here say something


----------



## error_f0rce (Aug 3, 2006)

Also here again.  Can't wait to see those pictures!!!  (the filters here at work don't let me go to personal photo sites, so if you could post them here that'd be great!)


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (Aug 3, 2006)

ok so the moues when plugged into the mouse port lights up but it dosent work, thats not as big as this.. when the internet cable is plugged in it lights up but i cant connect to the internet. also i have two internet jacks it doesnt matter which one right?


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (Aug 3, 2006)

i mean they have to be from the same problem


----------



## pt (Aug 3, 2006)

have you installed the latest drivers?


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (Aug 3, 2006)

im going to take it to this repair center they do free evaluations


----------



## error_f0rce (Aug 3, 2006)

Noobcomputermaker said:
			
		

> im going to take it to this repair center they do free evaluations


oh my gosh, give it some time man... you need to learn patience.  We are great at answering your questions, but I've gotta tell you... you are not very good at answering our questions when we are trying to help you.  

Did you install the latest drivers?
Did you update your bios to the latest version?

Please answer these questions, people have been asking them.
(and are you sure you're not plugging your mouse into the keyboard port?  )


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (Aug 3, 2006)

are you guys out of ideas?


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (Aug 3, 2006)

i cant install latest bios/drivers because i cant connect to the internet either! it lights up where u plug the internet cable but it dosent connect to the internet.


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (Aug 3, 2006)

i mean its free so im not paying for anything.


----------



## pt (Aug 3, 2006)

Can't you go to other pc and download the drivers, and pass it to your pc with a usb stick?


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (Aug 3, 2006)

ill just check it out. no harm


----------



## error_f0rce (Aug 3, 2006)

Noobcomputermaker said:
			
		

> ill just check it out. no harm


Well it’s up to you and how much you want to learn.  Running into these problems is pretty normal and learning how to solve them will increase your knowledge.  

Few more Q’s:
Did you install the drivers from the CD you got with your mobo?
Did you restart after installing them?

Also, plug in your network cable and try this in a command prompt (without the " " and <enter> being pressing the enter key)
"ipconfig /all" <enter>
See what that shows your for your IP address.  Then type:
"ipconfig /release" <enter>
"ipconfig /renew" <enter>

This will refresh your IP, that may be the only problem.
Also, are you hooked to a router, hub, or anything else between you and the modem?


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (Aug 3, 2006)

I will try what you said. once i found out that i would have to leave it there i said no way. lol ill try installing all the drivers i didnt install them all i think.

and ill do the command thing like u siad

but is it normal for a mobo to come without a bios that supports a mouse lol?


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (Aug 3, 2006)

Also my motherboard has two internet jacks does it matter which one i put it in?


----------



## drade (Aug 3, 2006)

Noobcomputermaker said:
			
		

> Also my motherboard has two internet jacks does it matter which one i put it in?



Try them both.


----------



## error_f0rce (Aug 3, 2006)

Noobcomputermaker said:
			
		

> Also my motherboard has two internet jacks does it matter which one i put it in?


I don't know, you'll have to wait for one of the guys who owns a DFI to answer that one.

What version BIOS do you have?
I've been reading online that some BIOS version prior to 6.15 have mouse detection problems.  This may explain why your mouse is getting power, but not movement.

Can you burn the latest bios / drivers onto a CD with your laptop, or friend's computer then install them?? Do that if you can, it may fix all your problems.

P.S.  Please let me know if those commands fixed your internet problem.


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (Aug 3, 2006)

ok i fixed the internet problem i had it in the wrong jack so now i can update my bios and stuff. where do i update bios?


----------



## drade (Aug 3, 2006)

Installing with my mobo, I had the same issue, I just plugged it in the top one and it works... You Need to install every single driver that, that cd has


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (Aug 3, 2006)

Also under my network connections it says local area connection connect,firewalled 

then it says 1934 connection connected, firewalled

is it good to be firewalled?


----------



## drade (Aug 3, 2006)

Noobcomputermaker said:
			
		

> ok i fixed the internet problem i had it in the wrong jack so now i can update my bios and stuff. where do i update bios?



Did you install all your drivers? By the way does your mouse have drivers it needs?


----------



## drade (Aug 3, 2006)

Noobcomputermaker said:
			
		

> Also under my network connections it says local area connection connect,firewalled
> 
> then it says 1934 connection connected, firewalled
> 
> is it good to be firewalled?



Yes firewalls are good for your pc, Iuse them, they keep my pc safe.


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (Aug 3, 2006)

installing the mobo drives right now. i dont see on the cd where it says bios update though


----------



## error_f0rce (Aug 3, 2006)

Noobcomputermaker said:
			
		

> installing the mobo drives right now. i dont see on the cd where it says bios update though


Nope, there won't be a BIOS up date on the CD usually.  You'll have to download the latest BIOS from the DFI homepage, and try to download all the latest drivers for your board from there as well.


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (Aug 3, 2006)

should i install mircrosoft. net framework 1.1 package

and nvidia gforce display drivers that are on the mobo cd?"


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (Aug 3, 2006)

drade go on aim


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (Aug 3, 2006)

does it hurt to  install a driver twice? like it wont then have the same drive twice right?

also installing all these driver and stuff will that slow down my pc?


----------



## drade (Aug 3, 2006)

Noobcomputermaker said:
			
		

> does it hurt to  install a driver twice? like it wont then have the same drive twice right?
> 
> also installing all these driver and stuff will that slow down my pc?



Dont install drivers twice, and actually, if you dont have drivers you cant do shit, like your video card drivers, let you have so many more options with them, and crap, install all the drivers with all your products.


----------



## error_f0rce (Aug 3, 2006)

Here's your mobo's page:
http://us.dfi.com.tw/Product/xx_pro....jsp?PRODUCT_ID=3449&CATEGORY_TYPE=LP&SITE=NA

Click on BIOS on the left side of the page and get the latest one.


----------



## error_f0rce (Aug 3, 2006)

EDIT: go here for Winflash: http://www.dfi.com.tw/Upload/BIOS/WinFlash176.zip
and here for instructions: http://us.dfi.com.tw/Support/Download/bios_Winflash_us.htm


----------



## error_f0rce (Aug 3, 2006)

Haha, just found this in the update description, look what it fixes: 
2 . Fix ps2 mouse fail when ps2 kb not present.

Are you using a usb keyboard?? if so, that's why your mouse doesn't work.  when you install this bios, it will definitely fix your mouse problem.


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (Aug 3, 2006)

error_f0rce said:
			
		

> Haha, just found this in the update description, look what it fixes:
> 2 . Fix ps2 mouse fail when ps2 kb not present.
> 
> Are you using a usb keyboard?? if so, that's why your mouse doesn't work.  when you install this bios, it will definitely fix your mouse problem.



I love you


----------



## drade (Aug 3, 2006)

error_f0rce said:
			
		

> Haha, just found this in the update description, look what it fixes:
> 2 . Fix ps2 mouse fail when ps2 kb not present.
> 
> Are you using a usb keyboard?? if so, that's why your mouse doesn't work.  when you install this bios, it will definitely fix your mouse problem.



Agreed.


----------



## drade (Aug 3, 2006)

I also told him to move his ram to one channel, before it only posted 1 gig, now it posts 2 gigs.


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (Aug 3, 2006)

its not over yet lol. i didnt have a floppy drive so i tried using the winflash it said to use if u didnt have a floppy drive so i loaded winflash and i selected upate bios and it said update bios complete so it rebooted and when it rebooted i didnt get a image on my monitor and the mobo has 3 red ligts and it keeps flashing for 4 red lights.

did i screw up?


----------



## WarEagleAU (Aug 3, 2006)

Im baaaack! ::muhaha::


----------



## WarEagleAU (Aug 3, 2006)

Group Hug Everyone!


----------



## WarEagleAU (Aug 3, 2006)

Hmm, sounds like it may have been a bad flash?


----------



## WarEagleAU (Aug 3, 2006)

Err, was just checking the winflash instructions, did you follow what it said, and set everything like it said to set it? For instance, go here and check: http://us.dfi.com.tw/Support/Download/bios_Winflash_us.htm


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (Aug 3, 2006)

no i didnt do it right how do i fix it?


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (Aug 3, 2006)

how do u fix a bad flash?


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (Aug 3, 2006)

does anyone know? I cant boot to windows either, there is a reset switch and a power switch on the mobo


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (Aug 3, 2006)

no one can help?


----------



## zekrahminator (Aug 3, 2006)

I think your best bet is CMOS reloaded, though I know nothing about DFI boards, so you could be screwed.


----------



## bcracer220 (Aug 3, 2006)

yea, there is a cmos jumper on the motherboard. check in ur motherboards manual for the location of it. basically what u do is unplug ur computer then move the jumper to the position where it clears the CMOS (this will all be shown in ur motherboard manual), then plug ur comp back in after about 30 seconds.Then start it up and again and on the POST screen it will say CMOS defaults loaded. then u just press the key it tells u to continue and u will be on ur way. any further problems feel free to ask =) good luck

bcracer220


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (Aug 3, 2006)

bcracer220 said:
			
		

> yea, there is a cmos jumper on the motherboard. check in ur motherboards manual for the location of it. basically what u do is unplug ur computer then move the jumper to the position where it clears the CMOS (this will all be shown in ur motherboard manual), then plug ur comp back in after about 30 seconds.Then start it up and again and on the POST screen it will say CMOS defaults loaded. then u just press the key it tells u to continue and u will be on ur way. any further problems feel free to ask =) good luck
> 
> bcracer220



thank you so much

before i do that though im concerned about whats plugged in. i saw this picture:http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=15116&page=23

its on that page.

when i saw that picture i realized i only have 3 of those plugs. i have the 20 v and the 4

i dont have a plug right next to the cpu. also the plug right next to the dfi is there suppose to be psu power going into that because currently my fan is plugged into that. the way my case fan is set up is it plugs into a fan spot on the mobo and then it plugs into that plug next to the dfi fan. is that ok?


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (Aug 3, 2006)

oh  yeah and once i move the jumper do i need to movie it back?


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (Aug 3, 2006)

i dont know how to locate the jumper


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (Aug 3, 2006)

do i slide the jumper over one or do i take it totally off?


----------



## error_f0rce (Aug 3, 2006)

Noobcomputermaker said:
			
		

> do i slide the jumper over one or do i take it totally off?


No, clearing your CMOS is not the same as flashing your BIOS.  If you got a bad flash then you are more screwed than you think.  You cannot simply clear the bios, as it is firmware.  Switching that jumper will just reset your CMOS settings.

I gotta tell you again Noob, you need patience.  You need to calm the !@#$ down.  Read what we post.  Do it by the book, or you can kiss your sweet @$$ computer goodbye.  I mean with the amount of $$$ you spent on this you think you'd take this a little more seriously.

He asked, did you follow the directions and you responded, "no i didnt do it right how do i fix it?"  You may have to RMA your board now...


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Aug 3, 2006)

I'm back in the buildin'!

So what happened? Bad flash? You need to listen more and respond better to what we say and ask you. I remember yesterday I asked you three times if you installed Windows, and you responded like an hour later. You need to take this seriously, and carefully, since it's expensive, and your first computer(that you built).

You can't just recover from a bad BIOS flash by clearing CMOS, because clearing CMOS just resets the settings of the BIOS, but if there's no BIOS, then you can't do anything. If it is messed up, you can either RMA through newegg, or get a BIOS chip from DFI or from Tmod on DFI Street. You need to listen to us more carefully next time...

If I was you, I would read everything carefully and multiple times until I'm familiar with the process, and I'm sure you didn't do that, which then ended up in a bad flash...


----------



## drade (Aug 3, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:
			
		

> I'm back in the buildin'!
> 
> So what happened? Bad flash? You need to listen more and respond better to what we say and ask you. I remember yesterday I asked you three times if you installed Windows, and you responded like an hour later. You need to take this seriously, and carefully, since it's expensive, and your first computer(that you built).
> 
> ...



Agreed.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Aug 3, 2006)

Is getting a BIOS chip free, or do you have to pay for it? I cant seem to remember. Another question, if his bios went bad, dont most enthusiasts boards have some setting that will just revert back to the good bios? I remember reading that in Maximum PC and CPU (How many times have I said that? HAHAHA) Or could he revert to the original bios? Just curious is all


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Aug 3, 2006)

Your avatar looks tight drade, it's plain, simple, and clean.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Aug 3, 2006)

WarEagleAU said:
			
		

> Is getting a BIOS chip free, or do you have to pay for it? I cant seem to remember. Another question, if his bios went bad, dont most enthusiasts boards have some setting that will just revert back to the good bios? I remember reading that in Maximum PC and CPU (How many times have I said that? HAHAHA) Or could he revert to the original bios? Just curious is all


No, because flashing to a new BIOS deletes the old BIOS and replaces it. DFI has CMOS reloaded, so you can have up to 4(or 3) BIOS settings saved, but it won't fix a bad flash.

BIOS chips cost $10 from DFI Street, but if you call DFI they can send you one for free, but you have to have all of their requirements...which is a lot.

From the photos of Noobcomputermaker's computer, it doesn't look like he has all 4 of the power connectors plugged in(24-pin ATX, 4-pin ATX12v, 4-pin Molex, 4-pin FDD), he doesn't have the FDD Power plugged in, so DFI won't service him...


----------



## drade (Aug 3, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:
			
		

> Your avatar looks tight drade, it's plain, simple, and clean.



Thats how I like my women, plain,simple, and clean 

*thanks you*


----------



## WarEagleAU (Aug 3, 2006)

Wow, $10 dollars isnt bad at all. In fact, if it saves you from RMAing, I say go for it.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Aug 3, 2006)

drade said:
			
		

> Thats how I like my women, plain,simple, and clean
> 
> *thanks you*


What about my avatar, what you think? I couldn't post my actual picture there for some reason(I owned a guy in the face with a back kick and roundhouse), it was crazy!


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Aug 3, 2006)

WarEagleAU said:
			
		

> Wow, $10 dollars isnt bad at all. In fact, if it saves you from RMAing, I say go for it.


And then Noob's gonna have a hard time replacing the BIOS Chip... ...probably...


----------



## error_f0rce (Aug 3, 2006)

WarEagleAU said:
			
		

> Wow, $10 dollars isnt bad at all. In fact, if it saves you from RMAing, I say go for it.


Yeah, but I was thinking about this.  From what n00b wrote, the WinFlash said completed.  There are three red lights... so is it making it past the BIOS?  Come on DFI owners, where you at?


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Aug 3, 2006)

I'm here, don't worry...


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (Aug 3, 2006)

ok im back on windows im going to follow that guid now when i update bios lol


----------



## WarEagleAU (Aug 3, 2006)

So your bios update didint go bad?


----------



## drade (Aug 3, 2006)

WarEagleAU said:
			
		

> So your bios update didint go bad?



Same thing im wondering


----------



## error_f0rce (Aug 3, 2006)

Stop No Don't Do It Again!!!!

EDIT: You need to check the version and see if it was successful last time.  Flashing it again only increases your chances of a bad flash, don't flash it again until you make sure what version it is right now.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Aug 3, 2006)

If you're gonna flash, don't use WinFlash ever...it's not recommended, and can go bad even if you follow instructions. You should just borrow a floppy drive or buy one for $10, much better and safer way.


----------



## drade (Aug 3, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:
			
		

> If you're gonna flash, don't use WinFlash ever...it's not recommended, and can go bad even if you follow instructions. You should just borrow a floppy drive or buy one for $10, much better and safer way.



If desperet, Id go to like some bestbuy or something


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Aug 3, 2006)

Yes, go to BestBuy, or CompUSA, or just borrow, but using WinFlash isn't recommended at all.

I'll be back in a day, since that's when Noob will probably respond.


----------



## error_f0rce (Aug 3, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:
			
		

> Yes, go to BestBuy, or CompUSA, or just borrow, but using WinFlash isn't recommended at all.
> 
> I'll be back in a day, since that's when Noob will probably respond.


It sounds like the last flash went OK!!!  Check your BIOS version n00b!!  Just restart and go into your bios (hold delete or whatever) and check the v. # and post it.


----------



## drade (Aug 3, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:
			
		

> Yes, go to BestBuy, or CompUSA, or just borrow, but using WinFlash isn't recommended at all.
> 
> I'll be back in a day, since that's when Noob will probably respond.



Haha, Alright Man See Ya.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Aug 3, 2006)

I was just kidding anyway...

Btw, Noob, you're not gonna see what BIOS Version you have unless you turn off the splash screen.


----------



## drade (Aug 3, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:
			
		

> I was just kidding anyway...
> 
> Btw, Noob, you're not gonna see what BIOS Version you have unless you turn off the splash screen.



Agreed.. I kind of hate you have to do that though


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Aug 3, 2006)

Do what?


----------



## error_f0rce (Aug 3, 2006)

drade said:
			
		

> Agreed.. I kind of hate you have to do that though


Here's a good question, is your other mouse working now???  That should tell you if it worked too.  try that n00b.


----------



## drade (Aug 3, 2006)

error_f0rce said:
			
		

> Here's a good question, is your other mouse working now???  That should tell you if it worked too.  try that n00b.




Error, I had the same issue, easy to resolve it in my case, I had to switch It to another usb port, I wonder if he installed his usb drivers to, I know that comes on the cd, and the mouse may have drivers? I know my dimandback does.


----------



## error_f0rce (Aug 3, 2006)

drade said:
			
		

> Error, I had the same issue, easy to resolve it in my case, I had to switch It to another usb port, I wonder if he installed his usb drivers to, I know that comes on the cd, and the mouse may have drivers? I know my dimandback does.


i believe his mouse is ps2 and his keyboard is usb.  the glitch of the original BIOS seems to be that unless you have a ps2 keyboard hooked up, it won't detect a ps2 mouse (hense his situation as i believe he's using a usb keyboard)  but the BIOS update is supposed to fix that.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Aug 3, 2006)

Yeah, that is a bit weird. He may be taking a nap as this probably has drained his energy


----------



## error_f0rce (Aug 3, 2006)

WarEagleAU said:
			
		

> Yeah, that is a bit weird. He may be taking a nap as this probably has drained his energy


yeah, either that or becoming very frustrated he threw his computer out the window, only to realize an instant later what he had done, then lept out the window after it... will he catch it???

Find out next time on..... "Adventures with n00b!!"


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Aug 3, 2006)

Lol...he's probably gone out to get a floppy. Then we have to tell him how to install a floppy. Then once he has it installed, he's gonna ask how to flash, then he has no floppy disk, then he does get it but he doesn't know which way it goes in, then he gets it in but messes up in flashin the BIOS. It's neverending!!!


----------



## WarEagleAU (Aug 3, 2006)

*Haha!*



			
				error_f0rce said:
			
		

> yeah, either that or becoming very frustrated he threw his computer out the window, only to realize an instant later what he had done, then lept out the window after it... will he catch it???
> 
> Find out next time on..... "Adventures with n00b!!"






*AH HAHAHAHA, that is funny. But in all seriousness, he couldnt have come to a better place to ask for help. Im sure he realizes that. When ya get back n00b, we will be here. You got some primo parts and all that, we just want to make sure you get everything right so you can have a killer rig. After all, its what its all about to us, more power ::Tim Taylor Grunt::
*


----------



## WarEagleAU (Aug 3, 2006)

:ats Azn on the back:: twill be alright. Patience is a virtue. Just breathe in deeply and out, clear your mind. "Mind queer?"


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Aug 3, 2006)

No offense, you guys are great help, but I think DFI Street would've handeled this pretty good too, since a lot of his problems were with the DFI...

WarEagleAU, I know patience and how to calm my mind, I take Martial Arts remember? TaeKwonDo, and I know how to  be calm, and have respect.


----------



## error_f0rce (Aug 3, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:
			
		

> Lol...he's probably gone out to get a floppy. Then we have to tell him how to install a floppy. Then once he has it installed, he's gonna ask how to flash, then he has no floppy disk, then he does get it but he doesn't know which way it goes in, then he gets it in but messes up in flashin the BIOS. It's neverending!!!


I gotta take off, but wanted to say this, just thought of it:

I think his flash went fine.  When you flash your BIOS typically the first time you boot after that it won't start unless you reset the CMOS settings to default.  That's how it is with my board and I've flashed it's BIOS 3+ times since I've had it.  I think most boards need to have settings erased/reset after flashing.... i'm sure he's fine now... if only he were here to try his PS2 mouse  

g'nite all


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Aug 3, 2006)

It's like 1:00 here, what time is it there?


----------



## WarEagleAU (Aug 4, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:
			
		

> No offense, you guys are great help, but I think DFI Street would've handeled this pretty good too, since a lot of his problems were with the DFI...
> 
> WarEagleAU, I know patience and how to calm my mind, I take Martial Arts remember? TaeKwonDo, and I know how to  be calm, and have respect.




Ahh yes Grasshoppa ::bow::


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (Aug 4, 2006)

nope i had a bad flash so i used cmos reloaded and re updated bios. on new computer right now. one question everytime i turn on my computer it says it found new hardware a ethernet controller, what is it and how do i stop it?  also i have the safely remove hardware icon at the bottom of my screen. and when i check why its there its because its asking me if i want to remove my hard drive how do i fix that?

thanks


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Aug 4, 2006)

WarEagleAU said:
			
		

> Ahh yes Grasshoppa ::bow::



STFU, your gay dude...


----------



## WarEagleAU (Aug 4, 2006)

I got the same thing with the safely remove hardware, Ive never been able to remove it from the tray icon, so I just leave it there. Im guessing it is for removing cards from the memory card readers and usb ports. If it keeps asking for the ethernet deal, it may be lose (unless its built on the board).

 Azn, sorry dude, Im not being mean just messing.


----------



## pt (Aug 4, 2006)

Did you installed the drivers for the ethernet port Noob?


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (Aug 4, 2006)

lol i did but i uninstalled them. ill reinstall them. the safely remove hardware dosent bother me so im ok. will all of my problems are solved. lol im installing oblivion right now

oh wait one big problem.

my sound isnt loud at all!!!! i have it turned all the way up and it sounds low how doi fix it??


----------



## WarEagleAU (Aug 4, 2006)

Go either into control panel, or if you have a sound card, its menu area, and raise the volume bar all the way up. In Control Panel, it would be under sounds and audio. While you're at it, go ahead and adjust your bass and treble and make sure the volume bar on that is all the way up or close to all the way up. (I have mine all the way up so I can control the sound with my creative sound volume and bass knob  )


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (Aug 4, 2006)

everythings up and its still not loud. i have it on full and its not even loud


----------



## WarEagleAU (Aug 4, 2006)

Hmm, did you update your sound drivers? You may have one of the speaker connections in the wrong speak input.


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (Aug 4, 2006)

where else would it go in (there is no where else)


----------



## WarEagleAU (Aug 4, 2006)

Well that depends, SPDIF (Sony Philips Digital InterFace) is for sending out sound on one line I believe. If your speakers have different wires, for Center, Front and rear, then it would go in the corresponding (hopefully color coded to your speaker connectors) inputs. 
Do you have a sound card, or are you using onboard audio?


EDIT: Sorry, I was right and wrong on that point. SPDIF out uses DIGITAL Audio and can be plugged into by your speakers, if they used just one plug ( I believe, I could be wrong here, been awhile since Ive used onboard sound[oh say, 5 years])


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (Aug 4, 2006)

onboard audio


----------



## WarEagleAU (Aug 4, 2006)

Do your speakers have just one wire to plug into your sound, or are there three?


----------



## WarEagleAU (Aug 4, 2006)

So let me get this right, the MOBO you have has a red and yellow jack on the back of it right? I would assume the yellow jack is for the sound (spdif or what have you) unless Im looking at a pic of the wrong mobo.


EDIT: OK, no Im wrong, it comes with the audio inputs on a separate hookup card.


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (Aug 4, 2006)

it has plugs for a surround sound then it has spdif which i dont have. i have one plug and it goes into the green one which shows sound (( )) looks like that with a arrow pointing out thats what its plugged into. mine dont fit in spdif


----------



## WarEagleAU (Aug 4, 2006)

Hmm, thats the right one then. I wonder if its seated properly, could be loose and thats why its not "normal". A loose connection could cause that. Check to make sure its seated properly and securely. Otherwise, hope Azn is looking at this


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (Aug 4, 2006)

what do you mean seated properly and securely


----------



## drade (Aug 4, 2006)

Noobcomputermaker said:
			
		

> what do you mean seated properly and securely



He means pushed down well on the mobo, did you not put it in, your suppose to put a plasticf little thingy over it, then lower it onto the mobo.


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Aug 4, 2006)

usually 2.1 or 2.0 is in the green slot on the back of your mobo, did you already try that? i didnt reaad the last copule pages, sorry if i m duplicating advice


----------



## WarEagleAU (Aug 4, 2006)

Yeah, thanks Drade, thats what I meant. I'm thinking thats what his problem is. Of course, Im no expert on DFI's or onboard audio .

Anywho, Im heading to bed now. Goodnight.


----------



## drade (Aug 4, 2006)

WarEagleAU said:
			
		

> Yeah, thanks Drade, thats what I meant. I'm thinking thats what his problem is. Of course, Im no expert on DFI's or onboard audio .
> 
> Anywho, Im heading to bed now. Goodnight.



No Problem, I have the same board praticly so I know what its like.


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (Aug 4, 2006)

yeah i did that


----------



## drade (Aug 4, 2006)

Noobcomputermaker said:
			
		

> yeah i did that



Hmm, there are drivers for it sure you installed them? do you have nvidia NVmixer?


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Aug 4, 2006)

I have the exact same board too...I have the same board as Drade, we have identical boards. My board and Drade's board have the exact same features. No different, but mine was like $30 cheaper 

SPDIF is Digital sound on one coaxial cable, it is used to hook up your computer to a surround sound reciever. There's a red and yellow on DFI boards, one is for input, and one is for output(pass-through). Trust me, I have 4 speaker systems, 6.1 in my room, 5.1 in parents, 7.1 in living room, and also the patio. All from Bose, Klipsch, Yamaha, and Polk Audio.


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (Aug 4, 2006)

i had it but i uninstalled it caues i clicked on it and nothing happened. if i install that that will fix it?


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Aug 4, 2006)

Drade, are you gonna be using your SLI Bridge?


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (Aug 4, 2006)

should i re install it?


----------



## drade (Aug 4, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:
			
		

> Drade, are you gonna be using your SLI Bridge?



Thats why I bought a mobo for one...Haha, yea I am.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Aug 4, 2006)

Damn...I have the same motherboard as you, but no SLI Bridge...damn!


----------



## drade (Aug 4, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:
			
		

> Damn...I have the same motherboard as you, but no SLI Bridge...damn!



There Is A show called.

"Drade Knows Best"


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Aug 4, 2006)

I saved $30, and I have to pay DFI $8 for an SLI bridge, who saved money?


----------



## pt (Aug 4, 2006)

There are SLI bridges on sale on shops, i can get one for 5€ or less
Wich channel does that show pass, it is in VH1?


----------



## drade (Aug 4, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:
			
		

> I saved $30, and I have to pay DFI $8 for an SLI bridge, who saved money?



So,  Hahaha, and by the way everyone, My name isn't drade (I use it for games ect ect) Its Jay.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Aug 4, 2006)

Jay...hmm...you're white?


----------



## drade (Aug 4, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:
			
		

> Jay...hmm...you're white?




Yes


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Aug 4, 2006)

Oh...bummer...just kidding, you know I'm just playin.


----------



## drade (Aug 4, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:
			
		

> Oh...bummer...just kidding, you know I'm just playin.



Yes the funny Types 

Also I told noob to try to make sure his audio thing is fully inserted in.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Aug 4, 2006)

You chatting with him on AIM?

Btw, up to how many starts can someone get?


----------



## drade (Aug 4, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:
			
		

> You chatting with him on AIM?
> 
> Btw, up to how many starts can someone get?



No Im not hes not on, and what do you mean?


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Aug 4, 2006)

Right now I have 8 stars, how many total can I get?


----------



## drade (Aug 4, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:
			
		

> Right now I have 8 stars, how many total can I get?



Thinks thats all.


----------



## pt (Aug 4, 2006)

No more Stars for you AZN


----------



## WarEagleAU (Aug 4, 2006)

I just got up to 5 

EDIT: Yes n00b, installing those drivers should help your sound issue.


----------



## error_f0rce (Aug 4, 2006)

Noobcomputermaker said:
			
		

> nope i had a bad flash so i used cmos reloaded and re updated bios. on new computer right now. one question everytime i turn on my computer it says it found new hardware a ethernet controller, what is it and how do i stop it?  also i have the safely remove hardware icon at the bottom of my screen. and when i check why its there its because its asking me if i want to remove my hard drive how do i fix that?
> 
> thanks


Trust me bro, you didn't have a bad flash.  You cannot even use a mobo that had a flash go bad, it has to be RMA's or used as a frisbee.  Your flash went fine and using CMOS Reloaded just put back your BIOS settings to what they were before, it does not reflash your BIOS or anything... read about it: http://www.dfi.com.tw/Product/xx_cmos_reloaded_us.jsp?PAGE_TYPE=US


----------



## error_f0rce (Aug 4, 2006)

Noobcomputermaker said:
			
		

> should i re install it?


Yes, if the software came with your computer leave it installed, even if you don't know what it's doing, or it doesn't seem to work.  By installing/removing/reinstalling you are only further complicating this process.  Just go step by step and try not to think too hard k?  If you have a briliant idea, you should probably post it and get some feedback before going ahead with it.  You are virtually shooting yourself in the foot over and over again  

So how's it working now, any progress yet?


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (Aug 4, 2006)

error_f0rce said:
			
		

> Yes, if the software came with your computer leave it installed, even if you don't know what it's doing, or it doesn't seem to work.  By installing/removing/reinstalling you are only further complicating this process.  Just go step by step and try not to think too hard k?  If you have a briliant idea, you should probably post it and get some feedback before going ahead with it.  You are virtually shooting yourself in the foot over and over again
> 
> So how's it working now, any progress yet?



just woke up giong to reinstall that driver but i dont know what cd it came on.


----------



## pt (Aug 4, 2006)

Noobcomputermaker said:
			
		

> just woke up giong to reinstall that driver but i dont know what cd it came on.



  no ofense, look for it, it must be were the chipset drivers are, i think


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (Aug 4, 2006)

ill look for it lol. first i did the lazy thing and went to nvidia s website and did a search on it and found it but when i installed in nothing happneed ill ifnd the cd


----------



## error_f0rce (Aug 4, 2006)

Noobcomputermaker said:
			
		

> ill look for it lol. first i did the lazy thing and went to nvidia s website and did a search on it and found it but when i installed in nothing happneed ill ifnd the cd


Now remember what I said about "brilliant" ideas??


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (Aug 4, 2006)

ok i installed them i didnt see a improvement i have the volume at 100 and it not loud. also when i installed the driver it installed nvidia firewall if i already have a antivirus/firewall should i uninstall this? 

also can it be my speakers arent powerful enough? casue they just plug into my computer they dont need a power source. i can try the ones on my other computer they require a power source.

also i noticed in my manual that the audo thing has the audio plug for the front case audio  but it has jumpers all over it. do i take them all off?

if those dont work whats the problem??


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (Aug 4, 2006)

ok i tried the ones that required a power, huge improvement, but i know its not is loud as it should be able to


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (Aug 4, 2006)

i mean on the other computer these ones that need power you can blast them. on here on max they sound like they are around the 60 percent volume range.


----------



## pt (Aug 4, 2006)

did you check if the Audio cables are well connected again, or some software don't letting you put the sound very loud


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (Aug 4, 2006)

yeah they are, but i noticed a improvement with the speakers that require power, but still its not as loud as it should be,also did u read what i said about how the audio thing i plugged into my mobo as a plug for the front cases audio? but it has jumpers in it so do i take them out?


----------



## pt (Aug 4, 2006)

Noobcomputermaker said:
			
		

> yeah they are, but i noticed a improvement with the speakers that require power, but still its not as loud as it should be,also did u read what i said about how the audio thing i plugged into my mobo as a plug for the front cases audio? but it has jumpers in it so do i take them out?



With your hands and with the pc turned off, just pull them out, try not to damage your board
What about the software?


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (Aug 4, 2006)

ok wow. i had to restart my computer because i uninstalled the nvidia firewall. and i noticed on the speakers with the power source they have a volume control and it was all the way down so i turned it all the way up. HUGE IMPROVEMENT lol its what its suppose to be. it was loud as hell. so now i know i need to get speakers with a power source lol.

ok so now that i know thats the problem im going to turn of computer take of the jumpers on the front audio plug, plug in my front audio to the mobo audio and im all set! 

thanks guys

ps expect me to have a post up next week about how to over clock my cpu lol.

also one thing i cant stand, is to have programs running its my biggest pet peve. i hate looking at the task bar and seeing all these programs. so if i ever complain about knowing if i need something like nvmixer which i dont think i need just remeber that lol. also if i get surround sound speakers do they have to say pc surround sound speakers?


----------



## drade (Aug 4, 2006)

Im up, Sign On aim if you really need help.....Maybe you speakers suck?


----------



## drade (Aug 4, 2006)

Noobcomputermaker said:
			
		

> ok wow. i had to restart my computer because i uninstalled the nvidia firewall. and i noticed on the speakers with the power source they have a volume control and it was all the way down so i turned it all the way up. HUGE IMPROVEMENT lol its what its suppose to be. it was loud as hell. so now i know i need to get speakers with a power source lol.
> 
> ok so now that i know thats the problem im going to turn of computer take of the jumpers on the front audio plug, plug in my front audio to the mobo audio and im all set!
> 
> ...



Thats great.... Install speedfan, or SmartGuardian so you can know your cpu temp, chipset ect ect..Also click on nividia settings, then choose what screen you have, abnd you can see the temp of your video card. Install ATITOOL if your gonna OC your vid card, itll tell when it has artifacts.


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (Aug 4, 2006)

i cant oc my video card its totally silent has no fans


----------



## drade (Aug 4, 2006)

Noobcomputermaker said:
			
		

> i cant oc my video card its totally silent has no fans




Its not a hard OCER but it can be oc'd a tad...


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (Aug 4, 2006)

my vido card is at 54 oc is that ok?

also drade im a little mad at u lol. i talked to someone who told me the cpu fan/heatsink that came with my cpu is better than the zalaman. but maybe u had me get the zalaman becasue its quieter and i told u i wanted a quiet system

lol and about the jumpers i can take them all off for the front audio cause i kind of have to to plug it in


----------



## drade (Aug 4, 2006)

Noobcomputermaker said:
			
		

> my vido card is at 54 oc is that ok?
> 
> also drade im a little mad at u lol. i talked to someone who told me the cpu fan/heatsink that came with my cpu is better than the zalaman. but maybe u had me get the zalaman becasue its quieter and i told u i wanted a quiet system
> 
> lol and about the jumpers i can take them all off for the front audio cause i kind of have to to plug it in




Yea im very into quiteness. And you told me that you were gonna watch movie's and shit....The  zalman is a great cooler.


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (Aug 4, 2006)

yeah thats why i figured u had me go with the zalaman. also ummm is my temp ok for doing nothing?


----------



## Christer (Aug 4, 2006)

This has to be the most painful thread ever. How you guys kept your patience I will never know. I mean, it isn't as if he listens and he is too lazy to do stuff for himself.....msssssannn......respect to you guys - i would have left him after the 'I was being lazy and...' comment......


----------



## drade (Aug 4, 2006)

Christer said:
			
		

> This has to be the most painful thread ever. How you guys kept your patience I will never know. I mean, it isn't as if he listens and he is too lazy to do stuff for himself.....msssssannn......respect to you guys - i would have left him after the 'I was being lazy and...' comment......



  Some of us are ment to help.

Noob, Your at 54c Id just leave stuff stock, the 7600gt is fast enough as it is. Install smartguardian or speedfan for you cpu temp... I prefer smarguardian..


----------



## v-zero (Aug 4, 2006)

I'm quite impressed, for a new "builder" the wiring is pretty neat.


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (Aug 4, 2006)

v-zero said:
			
		

> I'm quite impressed, for a new "builder" the wiring is pretty neat.




thanks


----------



## error_f0rce (Aug 4, 2006)

Noobcomputermaker said:
			
		

> my vido card is at 54 oc is that ok?
> 
> also drade im a little mad at u lol. i talked to someone who told me the cpu fan/heatsink that came with my cpu is better than the zalaman. but maybe u had me get the zalaman becasue its quieter and i told u i wanted a quiet system
> 
> lol and about the jumpers i can take them all off for the front audio cause i kind of have to to plug it in


  Ahahahahahahahahahahahaha........ whew ok I'm better.  For the record, Zalman makes the highest quality, best performing (mass-produced) air cooling in the world.  There are very few brand that are even at the same level.  Now your 7000b is no 9500, but it's still a great HSF!!

Whoever told you that the stock fan is better needs to do some research of their own.
Do not be mad a drade, he pointed you in the right direction!

 PWNAGE!!!  FTW!!!  _*Zalman*_  FTW!!!  PWNAGE!!! ​


----------



## error_f0rce (Aug 4, 2006)

Noobcomputermaker said:
			
		

> thanks


n00b, can you post all those pics on this thread plz!!


----------



## WarEagleAU (Aug 4, 2006)

I prefer speedfan, its a great utility. I, too, hate having programs running in taskbar, but I do have the important ones and every now and then bitlord and peerguardian ::whistle:: That Zalman cooler you got is waaaaay better than the stock HSF you get with AMD or Intel for that matter. Most any aftermarket HSF (very very very few exceptions) will be better than a stock cooler; so in that respect, Drade did you good. Personally, I would have you went a different route, but since you probably wont overclock to the extreme, Id say you're pretty good. Im glad you got your sound straightened out, I knew it had to be a driver problem, but I sure didnt think about asking you what speakers you had ::HAHA:: my fault on that one. Glad things went good for you n00b and Im glad we all helped you. Have a great time with that new system, the pics and wiring look sweet. I cant wait to see what OC's you get.

PS. I wonder, if you ever thought about it, if you could install an aftermarket cooler (perhaps go water cooling in the future??) on that Gigabyte 7600. I know the accelero x1 ( I think it works on your card ) is superb at cooling and very quiet. Just a thought....


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (Aug 4, 2006)

hope the pics show up.

edit will i tried to upload them dont know what happened the link to all of my pictures are on the first page first post lol.


----------



## drade (Aug 4, 2006)

v-zero said:
			
		

> I'm quite impressed, for a new "builder" the wiring is pretty neat.



Yes I told him to get the neo cause its modular and is very powerful....If ya listen to drade, cant go rong Yes the zalman kicks ass, the stock cpu cooler friggen sucks dude, what would you rather have all copper, more powerful>tall POS.


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (Aug 4, 2006)

PS. I wonder, if you ever thought about it, if you could install an aftermarket cooler (perhaps go water cooling in the future??) on that Gigabyte 7600. I know the accelero x1 ( I think it works on your card ) is superb at cooling and very quiet. Just a thought

yeah my case has pre built holes and a place for the water cooling. idk maybe in the future ill look into it but for now im going to enjoy plaing oblivion on high settings. (it automatically put them all to high) i just love that


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (Aug 4, 2006)

i want to try doing 3d mark or w/e is it free?


----------



## WarEagleAU (Aug 4, 2006)

Ill continue Oblivion on my Xbox 360 ::haha:: That is a great game. Sure, the main quest is waaay too short, but the graphics, detail and plethora of side work is amazing.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Aug 4, 2006)

you can get a basic edition of 3dmark. I got all of them (though my system kind of sucks right now) and I even got the premiums ::cough::. I cant remember the website (3dmark.com?) but you can get the basic versions for free. Still pretty good.


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (Aug 4, 2006)

i think im going to uninstall the nvmixer because it didnt have a effect installing it and its not a sound driver. plus its running in my task bar lol, and i already have a sound icon.


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (Aug 4, 2006)

this is the second time i got this page:

http://oca.microsoft.com/en/response.aspx?SGD=457950bd-83ad-49cd-ac8b-810381c002d1&SID=1476


----------



## WarEagleAU (Aug 4, 2006)

I think that is just a sound utility program that lets you adjust the bass, treble and volume of your on board sound. You could always go into preferences and uncheck the box that lets it start up with the system and keeps it in the taskbar. Or you can go to MSCONFIG, STARTUP and uncheck the box in there with the program in it.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Aug 4, 2006)

Are you using IE7 Beta


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (Aug 4, 2006)

no and my only add ons are windows messegner and shockwave flash object


----------



## WarEagleAU (Aug 4, 2006)

(Kills windows messenger) Hmm, very weird. It may be a security setting within Internet Explorer (just get Firefox or Opera, better anyway, or you could get Maxthon, which is built on IE and every site recognizes it as IE) Try putting security settings back to default. Tools/Internet Options/Security or Privacy


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Aug 4, 2006)

error_f0rce said:
			
		

> PWNAGE!!!  FTW!!!  _*Zalman*_  FTW!!!  PWNAGE!!! ​



I'm digging this 

i've been off too know what hasn't and what has transpired, but this seems to be going well enough


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (Aug 4, 2006)

ok no biggie i disabled the windows messenger add on cause i dont like it.


how do you uninstall windows messenger?

also im going to uninstall nvmixer becuase i dont need it


----------



## drade (Aug 4, 2006)

Download Xfire for chat system for gaming, great system.

NVmixer makes it so your sound sounds alot better, it has room mods (like padded, hallway ect), also if you listen to rock it has a rock equlizer, rap, bass, powerful, ect ect.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Aug 4, 2006)

To do that, you go to Add/Remove Windows Components in Control Panel. From there just uncheck the box and it will remove it for you.


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (Aug 4, 2006)

i uninstalled windows messenger but its add on is still here, how do you delete add ons?


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (Aug 4, 2006)

i cant find a way to unisntall its add on in the internet exploreer


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (Aug 4, 2006)

anyone know how to delete add ons in internet explore?


----------



## drade (Aug 4, 2006)

Noobcomputermaker said:
			
		

> anyone know how to delete add ons in internet explore?



Dont Use IE, download Mozilla Firefox, way better.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Aug 4, 2006)

FireFox is way better than IE...han't tried Opera though.

Drade, is your new system in the case gallery?


----------



## pt (Aug 4, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:
			
		

> FireFox is way better than IE...han't tried Opera though.
> 
> Drade, is your new system in the case gallery?



Haven't seen it in there, what about yours AZN?


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Aug 4, 2006)

I'm still workin on the cables...it's really nice, and I might re-arrange my window so that the 80mm side panel fan is directly on top of my RAM...3.5v here I come! It'll be there soon...


----------



## drade (Aug 4, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:
			
		

> I'm still workin on the cables...it's really nice, and I might re-arrange my window so that the 80mm side panel fan is directly on top of my RAM...3.5v here I come! It'll be there soon...



Not yet...Im gonna wait a while when I get my cables and everything nice, they are a mess right now, iv'e been out for days and haven't have time to do anything on my pc.


----------



## error_f0rce (Aug 4, 2006)

You know n00b if you can configure your XP tool bar at the bottom of your screen to hide those annoying icons.  just go to customize and select "always hide" for any of them that you don't want to see.


----------



## mikelopez (Aug 8, 2006)

Noobcomputermaker said:
			
		

> anyone know how to delete add ons in internet explore?



Click on Tools>Manage Add-ons


----------

